# The BEST reasons to own a HAVANESE



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have been emailing with my best friend that is considering getting a dog, and maybe a Havanese (if she can get past the sticker shock!ound: ) And I was telling her a few of my reasons why I chose Gucci.

Of course there are the basics:

Non shedding
Great looking and super cute!
Great temperments/personalities

What would you add to the list? What makes your Havanese better than other breeds? 

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Gosh - we could be on here forever giving you info. Just give her the forum site and she can go thru for herself, and see all the pics, videos, etc!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

non yapping /nervous
funny
agile
can go on long hikes
not hyper
sturdy and compact
non shedding


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Non-smelling! Everyone that comes into my house cannot believe that it does NOT smell like DOG. Kubrick will only have that dog smell if he misses his bath day by more than half a week.

At least as far as Kubrick goes, he's not a barker... he only barks maybe twice a day if that.

Loving, smart and fun!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ahh...but sending her through the WHOLE site? LOL That would take months! 

I did tell her to research breeds and make a good match for her family. I know a Hav would be great for them.. They are home alot.

I think she needs a dog that does okay with cats too, because she has a cat.

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

For me Kara, obviously all the reasons you listed plus Valentino isn't a barker! Since I own the "Barking Queen", my maltese Lexie, he has been a pleasant surprise! He gets along great with everyone,especially my grandchildren and plays well with my other two dogs. Probably the thing I love most though is how much of a lover and snuggly cuddler he is! Best little dog who ever owned me!:biggrin1:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

One thing that I notice about havs is that by one year of age they seem to be out of the puppy stage and act more calm and behave like a adult dog. 

I think my lab (9years old) is still in her puppy stage.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Not everyone has one!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Not everyone has one!


So TRUE!

And it is GREAT not to have a "Yippy" dog that barks alot. I love it when we around other dogs and dog owners and their labs or mixes, or whatever are barking like crazy and Gucci is just sitting there looking at them all like they've "LOST THEIR MINDS".ound:

I get SOOO many compliments on her behavior. 

Here lately, she has decided that she LOVES toddlers, she gets SOO happy when she sees one. lol It is too cute.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Highly intelligent
Very, very, very affectionate
Gourmet palates (that is why they are such picky eaters)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick loves toddlers too! He is always so interested in little kids and loves to be gentle with them! 

I also forgot to say that they are easy to train! Kubrick was named the "star" of his class yesterday since he did everything extremely well and all of the other puppies had a really hard time.

Kubrick also doesn't like dogs that bark a lot. He doesn't understand them, I think.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Highly intelligent
> Very, very, very affectionate
> Gourmet palates (that is why they are such picky eaters)


Ain't that the truth!  Atleast I've been doing the homecooked long enough that I really have a good idea of what her favorites are  Like Lamb, so I can always make that when she goes on an eating strike, lol..

Some, ahem! , are much pickier than others.

She is sleeping on my desk at work right now! So cute. Darnit, I keep forgetting my camera for Lynn!

Kara


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

> Ahh...but sending her through the WHOLE site? LOL That would take months!


Kara,
just tell her to look at my 2 posts 'Waiting for delivery' and 'Please don't faint', I think my severe Havanese-Puppyitis might be a little contagious :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Every time I see pictures of the pups, I go home and give mine extra hugs and kisses.


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

I had sticker shock at first, too, but tell her that they are worth every penny. This is the best dog in the world and as they get older, I think they get even better--once some of the puppy things are over with. My husband REALLY had sticker shock because all his dogs had come from the pound or were strays, but now he even says he was worth every penny. She won't be sorry and I feel sorry for her if she gets anything else! How's that for being biased??:biggrin1: 

Marsha


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

marbenv said:


> I had sticker shock at first, too, but tell her that they are worth every penny. This is the best dog in the world and as they get older, I think they get even better--once some of the puppy things are over with. My husband REALLY had sticker shock because all his dogs had come from the pound or were strays, but now he even says he was worth every penny. She won't be sorry and I feel sorry for her if she gets anything else! How's that for being biased??:biggrin1:
> 
> Marsha


My husband also had sticker shock!! He was like :jaw: But once I went over the non-shedding, non-dander (smelling) features, he was more convinced, because my stepson also has allergies like I do (though mine are worse) AND..he was a "big dog" kind of person, but if you ask him now....he'll say "Gucci is the BEST dog he has ever owned".

I DO feel sorry for people that have other breeds! lol, like this poor lil' old lady in our puppy preschool with a Yorkie that was making her pull her hair out (even she admitted it)

And the Lab-mix next door! I thank my lucky stars I didnt get a dog like that. lol

I can't tell you HOW many people have met Gucci and want a havanese, She's probably sold atleast 4-5. They are SO smart and devoted, and that makes them so much easier to train.

Everyone thinks that "Labs" are great/wonderful family dogs, but I know several that are lil' terrors...I'm sure Paige's is very well behaved (because you are very experienced) but even Labs require alot of training.

Which reminds me of that shirt on CafePress that says "If it isn't a Havanese, its just a dog"ound: I'm sure they sell it for ALL breeds, but its especially true for us! 

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

How about they are so gosh darn cute!!! Put them on your bed and they look like a stuff animal that you had when you were younger.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I picked Havanese from reading on the internet -- I liked that they are considered sturdier than other toy breeds and they were described as having the disposition of a golden retriever (which we also have). I was also sold by their looks -- they are so adorable. My husband had a bit of sticker shock, but I e-mailed him a photo of a Hav and he was sold! Now that I have one, I really appreciate their intelligence as well. Scout has been very easy to train (obedience), although not as easy with housebreaking.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

• Temperament, temperament, temperament
• Small enough to travel easy
• Sturdy (not fragile)

Originally, it was also because they are non-shedding, but I really try to downplay that anymore because we own so many lint rollers now due to the dogs. They all have to shed, just not the same way other dogs do, and some people get really freaked out when they find out they shed. Well, yes, they have hair!

After our first Havanese joined our home, I definitely had to add _*entertaining *_to the list.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Really?

I never find Gucci's hair in the house.....anywhere!

Only when I brush her will she have hair on the brush. I even cleaned my vacuum roller yesterday and was amazed that there wasn't any dog hair, but plenty of thread and Daughter's hair! ound: 

But I guess it would be alot more noticeable if you had several dogs, and they probably pull hair off of each other when they play? I'm guessing that happens since I've seen them get on their teeth (from those of you with more than one)

Gucci was super easy to housebreak...maybe that was because I read every book written on it? ound: Minus the week or so regression she seemed to have around 6 months, which was a week of back to square one.

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

You know you get over the price once you own one. My hubby had sticker shock when I told him about the havanese, but now I have three, so I guess it's fair to say he go over it. He's so easy, he would say yes to another if I wanted. But I don't think I could groom anymore than three. Bath time takes about 4hours.ound:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I would have to say that they are very friendly to everyone and everything they meet. Plus I like the bonus of having a sturdy little dog in a small package!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kara, Gucci may not ever drop much hair, but she's still a puppy too. Two of my older girls drop a lot of hair - one of them is just because her coat breaks easily, but my black dog with the fabulous silky coat is always leaving stray hairs around. They both do that without any rough play too. Martha doesn't lose much hair at all outside of her brushings.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Well after owning a beagle, I knew what I did NOT want....

shedding
barking
taking OFF [couldn't open door without him bolting]
able to reach food on table or counters

But what I loved about Quincy was...

adorable
loved kids and adults too
active
tough

I feel that the havanese has the best combo of NOT having the features I didn't want and having the features I want.

He is just over 5 months and people comment all the time about how calm he is for a puppy.

I walked him around the block just now so he could dry off from a bath and I could read a book....I occasionally grabbed the leash but usually let the leash drag....Winston just stays right with me [if he gets sidetracked by a smell or whatever it's just a few seconds and he's bounding back to my side].

I love that he is not fearful....he loves to hike, boat, etc. Go down slides even! LOL.

I love that he doesn't bark all the time...oh how I appreciate that!

I love that my KIDS love him and he really loves them. He loves to play in the sandbox with my son. He loves to run to the girls when they come off the bus.

I love that I can pick him up and he will kiss me and hug me.

I just love him.

Oh and I ALWAYS made fun of people who spent more than a few hundred on a dog!! Thought they were insane. Just go to the pound. LOL. Let me tell you....12-15 years is a BIG commitment....I don't regret it AT ALL.

eace:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

TnTWalter said:


> I love that my KIDS love him and he really loves them. He loves to play in the sandbox with my son. He loves to run to the girls when they come off the bus.
> 
> I love that I can pick him up and he will kiss me and hug me.
> 
> I just love him.


Oh, oh, and oh! Amen, Trish!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I suppose I'm lucky then.

I suspected she was blowing coat now? At 8 months? Is that too soon?

Maybe her fur is just growing so much better since I switched her diet?

I dunno. lol

But I suppose it would be more "hair loss" when they play and bite on each other, like Minka 

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

She's young. She may or may not drop much hair later. My light-colored girls lost hair after a year old. My black-haired girl was probably more like 1.5 years old.

Some of it may be hormonal too - like humans experience. If that is the case, then Gucci will probably avoid that as well after her spay surgery.

In my experience, that biting stops (or definitely lessens) after they start getting their adult teeth.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

adaptive,
flexible,
caring, 
dedicated,
playful,

Give her the ABC from the Rainbow website!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Because they are so SWEET, SWEET, SWEET


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Tell her to look at the gallery and photo contests! The faces are priceless, they are non yappy (I have the maltese too!), very intelligent (think big dog in little package), the non shedding is a bonus, travel well, adaptable to new situations, friendly with other dogs, and love everyone. Dora has a special spot for children. I think it is because they often have food on their hands but she loves them!

Amanda

P.S. She would also get access to an amazing forum for a bonus!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> P.S. She would also get access to an amazing forum for a bonus!


 And, that is almost as good as getting a Hav! :laugh:


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Here are the reasons I chose a Havanese:

- good temperament/great with children
- non shedding
- small but not fragile


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Almost forgot loving, affectionate and smart!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> In my experience, that biting stops (or definitely lessens) after they start getting their adult teeth.


Oh Kimberly, when will that time be? I am soooo looking forward to it!:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes! The intellect is the best 

And my friend is very brainy, she could appreciate having a smart companion.

It is fun watching her go through the SAME exact thing I did...all of the sudden, the kids get older and I was home alone......alot.. SO, I start thinking about getting a dog because I now had some free time to "train" it, whereas before, I always had the excuse of "being too busy".

Now I wonder why the heck I waited SO LONG.  

I think she is getting a kick out of this thread. :whoo: And I'm glad you all pointed out that they aren't "fragile". I would never use that word to describe Guccho. lol, she's a tough lil' girl. She's not afraid of anything, or any dog.

One selling point for me, and I can't remember who told me this..maybe my breeder? But she said if you put a Havanese in a room with a human and another dog, they will CHOOSE the human everytime. And, I find that to be the case.

She will play with other dogs, yes...but if she had to choose, she would always choose me or the kids.

And...when I heard that Gucci's mom would often "turn off the TV because it bothered her".....I thought that was hysterical. She was bound to click w/ me. ound: 

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I really didn't have any good reasons to add Sissy to our family other than I wanted a small dog and reading about the Havanese fit the want. 
My DH learned a long time ago if I want something and know that is what I want no matter how expensive I normally am happy with it..he didn't say a word about the cost. Now I would pay twice that amount or more.

BUT NOW I tell everyone the Havanese are the best dogs ever. Sometimes I can't believe they would get another breed.

Sissy is adorable, sweet, loving, smart - she is a part of our family and fits in well. She knows the word kiss and she kisses us and walks her daddy to the door every morning to give him a kiss goodbye. She loves us unconditionally!

She is *NOT* a yapper or a nipper with little children. When we have company she greets them nicely and pretty much leaves them alone after a few minutes. She is smart enough to greet and leave us to visit.

She is a quick leaner and trains really quick.

Kara, tell your friends they will be making the best investment to their family that they could ever think about.

Love my Sissygirl,
Marie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Oh Kimberly, when will that time be? I am soooo looking forward to it!:biggrin1:


Are yall talking about them biting the other dogs? or nipping people?

I always thought it would be easier to teach a 2nd or 3rd dog not to nip/bite, because wouldn't they learn from the other dogs, too?

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy has never nipped or bit a person or another dog. 

She has growled at the Beagles (daughter's dogs - that we keep sometimes)
but she has never nipped at them.

Also, the only time I pick up hair is after I have brushed her. She does not shed.

Marie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci nipped a little, but she was easy to train to stop. I kept plenty of toys and chew toys around to get her through teething.

Heck, she still plays with all them.....everyday! I don't think she will ever grow out of toys! ound: She gets SO excited to get new ones, too.

and........who can resist the picture of the "Oven Hav"???????

Yep, and another one of me and my sidekick. LOL (edit: Darnit, they never show up in order! lol)

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

You know, when i was telling my family that i wanted to get a Havanese, both my sisters begged me not to. They both know of people that have them(in FLA) and stated they were SO annoying, mean, & yappy they could not believe i was even interested in that breed. It did confuse me at that time because everything i read just did not match up. Then i started to really investigate & met some myself. 

My one sister who just came to visit could not believe this was the same breed. She LOVED my dogs & could not believe how calm, sweet, & loving they were(this was just before Jax came along).

I told her just because you see one or two that are not typical, doesnt mean they all are.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Kara,

I have been reading The Loved Dog by Tamar Geller (dog coach to Oprah)

She had a dog (that she was training) that was teething and chewing on the hands and arms. She put peanut butter all over her hands (several times) and let the dog lick the hands to teach the dog the hands were something to love. Then if he chewed/bit on them she would make a owie noise - she said it worked.

It's a good book - I might not agree with everything but it was a good read and she has great ideas.

Kara, the picture of you and Gucci is so cute. She adores you!

Marie


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Are yall talking about them biting the other dogs? or nipping people?
> Kara


Oh No, just the normal teething & ALWAYS having to chew on something. He does try to nip a little, but not as bad as when we 1st got him. I just have to be firm & tell him no or i wont play with him.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

The reason I wanted a Hav is because I wanted a small dog but I did not want a dog that shook when the temps got below 70*. My Havs are easy to train, don't shed, love everybody and aren't yappy. I may have just messed that up though, I picked up a Maltese from rescue this past weekend and up until today she was quiet, this afternoon she decided to bark at every noise and she doesn't want to stop.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> Kara,
> 
> I have been reading The Loved Dog by Tamar Geller (dog coach to Oprah)
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'm her biggest fan, too.

I wish my kids were so excited to be around me! ound: That is a picture from vacation in Michigan, as you can see........I was beat. Actually, I was sick that week  So she just made sure she was there to nurse me back to health. lol

I am going to go put that book on order, didn't you list it on the book thread?

I thought Cesar was Oprah's dog trainer? He talks about her alot in his book, he says her dogs are "spoiled rotten".....big surprise, ehh? 

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Tell her to look at the gallery and photo contests! The faces are priceless, they are non yappy (I have the maltese too!), very intelligent (think big dog in little package), the non shedding is a bonus, travel well, adaptable to new situations, friendly with other dogs, and love everyone. Dora has a special spot for children. I think it is because they often have food on their hands but she loves them!
> 
> Amanda
> 
> P.S. She would also get access to an amazing forum for a bonus!


YES!!!!! The forum is an AMAZING perk! eace: I mean, where else can you find so many great people?  I wonder if other breeds' owners are so devoted and passionate? lol

I also considered a Maltese, but the yippee factor is what steered me away, I STILL think they are adorable, and especially yours! Has she learned any manners from Dora? 

I really wanted a "quiet" dog, because I take her to work a few days a week and we couldn't have her barking at everything. Granted, she has barked a few times when someone comes to the door (that is rare, so that is why she barked) but she's generally really quiet there. AND...I like to read alot, so barking is a bit of a distraction there. lol

The only time she barks is when someone comes to the door, and my husband TRAINED her to do that, I believe it could've gone either way with her...but he wanted a "watchdog".

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I probably did list it on the book thread - I have been reading it for a couple weeks now. Finally finished it.

I think she coached Oprah with the new labs that she got last year or so.

I bet they are really spoiled. Leona Helmsley left her dog (Maltese) a $12 million dollar trust fund.

I would too (seriously) - if I had it...

Marie


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I wanted a companion dog one that I could take everywhere .. Well Asta was that dog - he was amazing . It was immediate bonding .. 
I can so relate to Kara's picture as Asta would have been there right at my side as well ..
My boys are not quite as intuitive and nuturing as Asta but they are still wonderful companions and as Donna says - they are still babies and still have a lot to learn .... 
Cosmo is not as portable as I would like as he does not fit in any sherpa and he really does not like the car that much still . He tolerates it but he gets the droolies .
I just can home from a three week trip and the greeting I got was just amazing bouncing and jumping and lots of kisses for Mommy . It made my heart sing .. 
Tell your friend that - these little guys just love you unconditionally no matter what and are so happy to see you ..
My German shorthair used to give me dirty looks and pout for a day or two .
Not these little guys - they never bear a grudge ..


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hav are really the "IT" dogs. 

Intelligent
Loving/people, children, dogs (of any size), cats
Sweet
Playful
portable
not barky
don't smell
don't shed
don't drool (a huge one for me)
active, but not neurotic
can keep up on the longest walks

I could go on and on and on, they really are amazing. But for the man in your life, you can just tell them they are a big dog in a small dog's body...really!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Oh Kimberly, when will that time be? I am soooo looking forward to it!:biggrin1:


Shannon, when my puppies start losing their baby teeth, their mouths are already sore and they want to chew on things, so I try to use that time as the perfect opportunity to get them redirected to chewing rope toys, chews or other things instead of each other. They all seem to get away from biting each other once I've given them better alternatives. They can't exactly gnaw on their buddy's foot for mouth relief, so they start relying on chew items/toys more.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

The perfect dog for first-time dog owners, and for people who always _thought _they were "cat people".


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I haven't read through the entire thread---so forgive me if I repeat something someone else has already said,but I like the size of the havanese.They just fit in the kitchen sink for a bath or a quick-fix with a butt bath etc.I of course love how well they travel.Scoop and go!And the non-shedding!Personality with kids too!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

We've done golden retriever rescue for 8 years and a year ago I would've said goldens are the ideal breed. However, today you'll find that 7 out of 10 goldens will come down with some form of cancer. But I still believe that the golden-type personality is an ideal one.

So, what breed has a friendly, fun-loving, highly trainable, likes to please, happy-go-lucky attitude that ISN'T a golden?

The Havanese! 

Extra pluses? It's smaller, "non-shedding", no doggie odor, tends to be quieter than other small breeds, sturdier than other toy breeds, and you can keep the coat in a puppy clip if you don't want to deal with a long coat.

So, if she likes the idea of a small (under 25 lbs?) dog with a "golden" attitude, then the Havanese might be the dog for her!

At least that's what we've found out through Pepper.

Wanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

AMY!

Funny you should say that, I'm pretty sure she "thinks" she might be a "cat person" ound: Were YOU a cat person? Converted to Havs? LOL

Julie, Its okay to repeat  I was just wondering what everyone else sees as the benefits. Quincy is the cutest 

Wanda, I think they are leaning towards a smaller breed, under 25. I do think everyone should do their own research, but always INCLUDE Havs! eace: They aren't for everyone, but so many of us fall in love with the little dog from Cuba with a BIG personality!

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara, I always considered myself a cat person. I still have 3. But since getting these pups, I am definitely a Hav person. 

I love everyone's responses. I think we all agree that Havs are the best!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Michele,

Maybe you could answer her question as to HOW a Havanese would integrate into a house with a cat?

I wonder how Gucci would do around cats, we did "meet a cat" at preschool, but she was just sort of like "whatever", lol Do they play well together? Or just leave each other alone?

My mom is a cat person but has threatened to steal Gucci. Nopeeee!

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When I had my big dogs, the cats used to sit on them and lick their ears. They got along great.

Now these two little dogs I have are tyrants and think they own the cats. I think it is a little of the herding instinct in them, also. They don't fight with the cats, but will chase them until the cats run down the basement. Mostly they all just live together just fine.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Missy, our cat was here first and every puppy knows it! With the first pup, Missy hid for a week and when she did come out the pup got slapped. As time went by the dust settled. With each new puppy, Missy slaps them a time or two if they get to close, but basically likes them. I catch her getting them to chase her and she chases them. Also when I call the dogs for any reason Missy shows up too. None of the dogs are afraid of her and she isn't afraid of them either. We have to laugh cause she thinks she's one of them. When we lay around on the couch watching T.V. the dogs and the cat are there with us. They just have to have time to get to know one another.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! Tyrants? I dont' believe it.

Well, that might have scared her away!  Atleast they don't fight.

Capotes mom, Mindy...has a cat, doesnt' she?

We had a hamster for awhile, it died a few months ago, and suprisingly Gucci never bothered it. She would follow it around and look at it curiously, but never ate it. LOL

I kept it in the ball for the first month, and then we would let her out. That's the closest I've had to a cat. 

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yep, we were cat people. Forty years of darn cats. I now feel so bad that our girls missed out on having a dog. And I'm sorry that Biscuit doesn't get to play with children every day. Though our adult daughters think he's cute. But they also do some eye-rolling at our obsession with him. So now we're Havanese & dog converts. I just heard DH tell Biscuit he loved him, AGAIN. So funny. 

Our kitty, an easy-going friendly Siamese mix, is doing better with Biscuit. He hated him at first, and had a permanent frown. Finally they play and hang out. But Jesse has never forgiven us and his entire demeanor is changed. He bites me whenever he gets the chance. It's too bad! But I understand that most kitties do better with Havs. Unfortunately, we spoiled him and so he feels displaced by Biscuit.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

irnfit said:


> Now these two little dogs I have are tyrants and think they own the cats. I think it is a little of the herding instinct in them, also. They don't fight with the cats, but will chase them until the cats run down the basement. Mostly they all just live together just fine.


Oh, my girls all think they have a job in regard to the cat! Hillary barks her head off every time he enters and exits the room they are in, as if I didn't know he was out free. (She doesn't bark at all otherwise.) And Martha and Tinky amuse themselves by going after the cat when he is sleeping in the office, pawing at him and talking as they push him into a corner. If I tell the cat to get down off the grand piano or to go to his room for bed, they herd him the whole way and make sure he gets there. Martha is way smaller than the cat, but she will body slam him into the wall if he isn't listening to me. Now, keep in mind, all of this *only* happens because _he allows it_. If he doesn't want to deal with them, he will turn straight on and face them and they leave, or he will walk up behind them and smack one of them on the butt and take of running, telling them he is ready for a good game of chase. Otherwise, they all live together in great harmony. I think they all appreciate each other for their own amusement. My pets are definitely entertaining.

Oh, and you know the cat rules the house because when we have any adult guests come over, he walks out and insists on greeting them and the Havs stay back. They know their place when he tells them. Now kids? The cat doesn't like children, so he lets the silly dogs go do the greeting.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly, sounds exactly like my house. LOL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ya know....That kinda sounds like fun! ound: Too bad I'm SOO highly allergic to cats, If I'm around one for 10 minutes, I pretty much can't breathe for 2 days.

Gucci just acts oblivious to them, however..... she really reminds me of a cat sometimes. lol

Kara


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Here is why I LOVE the Havanese and am owned by one:
-higly intelligent
-non-shedding
-non-drooling
-non-dog-smelling
-non-yapping
-non-nipping
-sweet temperament 
-they adjust and adapt to changing circumstances quickyly 
-highly trainable
-entertaining, playful, gentle
-go not need a very high level of physical activity to keep fit and healthy like other large breeds, so ideal for people with limited capacity of physical activity ( I have a cronic knee injury and I certainly could not own a dog that needs 2 to 3 mile walks every day!) 20- 25 minute walk with Benji is all I can manage every day.
- They are what I call ULP- Unconditional Love Personified.

The Havs are the Best!
-Best,
Poornima owned by Benji


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

in case the image of the hav checking out what's in the stove---and all the other reasons I totally agree with ---isn't enough to persuade her. 

Non Allergenic!!!!!!
NON ALLERGENIC to the woman who is allergic to poodles!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> Ya know....That kinda sounds like fun! ound: Too bad I'm SOO highly allergic to cats, If I'm around one for 10 minutes, I pretty much can't breathe for 2 days.


Oh, it's hilarious Kara. The body slam freaked me out the first time I heard/realized what happened. I leaned my head around the corner just in time to see the end of it. My cat is huge, and Martha is so small and dainty next to him, but she is a spitfire, full of energy. She runs across the room full-speed and chases him as fast as she can, and then just pushes him sideways into the wall and takes off because she KNOWS he is going to swat her for it. They are a hilarious pair, but he still won't let her sleep with him. Ha ha!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OH! I just thought of one more thing to add to the list: *Intuitive!*

Have any of you been sick or had a sick family member? All my dogs seem to sense it and will come up and lick the person who isn't feeling well, like they are giving sympathy kisses. If I am ill and lay on the sofa, they will come lay around me to watch over me while I rest.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> OH! I just thought of one more thing to add to the list: *Intuitive!*
> 
> Have any of you been sick or had a sick family member? All my dogs seem to sense it and will come up and lick the person who isn't feeling well, like they are giving sympathy kisses. If I am ill and lay on the sofa, they will come lay around me to watch over me while I rest.


I thought it was just Oliver that did that!
Havanese are great!!!!
Sally


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I love the Havanese (vs. other little fluffy dogs) because they are extremely sturdy and spunky. I also love their springy gait - when Lincoln was a puppy running around in our backyard, he looked like a bunny!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, Jane, the gait, the flash of paw! Forgot that, and it's unique.
Poornima, I loved your list!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!

I've always said my Havanese is 1/3 dog, 1/3 cat, and 1/3 rabbit....its sort of like a multiple personality disorder, you never know what you are getting each day!ound: 

Silly cat, trix are for kids! 

She's funny this morning, she didn't want to get up 5 minutes earlier, at 5:15, but she reluctantly followed me down and passed out on the floor. haha.......talk about loyal and devoted.

I have always wondered what the big draw to cats was, coming from a house full of them (and poodles, who I always thought were the smartest til' Gucci) Out of all of my mother's cats, only a few were very affectionate and/or interactive...most just wanted nothing to do with humans........free room and board, basically.

Even though she's bushed, she just got up to give my son lots of kisses and a morning greet.

Where is the sun? LOL

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Gucci nipped a little, but she was easy to train to stop. I kept plenty of toys and chew toys around to get her through teething.
> 
> Heck, she still plays with all them.....everyday! I don't think she will ever grow out of toys! ound: She gets SO excited to get new ones, too.
> 
> ...


Cute pictures Kara! Your hav lays next to you? Mine lay on top of me, well, except Bandit. She lays on her Daddy's pillow and feels she needs to keep his less than full head of hair warm ound: He looks like he's wearing a wig at night. :laugh:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci does that at night! (Lays on my husband's pillow next to his head, Or MINE!)

Ever since we got back from Biloxi, she has been laying ON TOP OF ME more! lol ound: The first night we were back, it was BAD...it was like she wanted to make sure I didn't move and get up!! She also likes to lay on her back, with her head rested on my shoulder (while I am on my back) it is SO cute....that is our most *coziest* position.

But in the afternoons, she is content right next to me. She'll either nap up on the couch w/ me, or right under me in her bed...just so long as I am always in sight. 

I missed her terribly when we were away!

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> OH! I just thought of one more thing to add to the list: *Intuitive!*
> 
> Have any of you been sick or had a sick family member? All my dogs seem to sense it and will come up and lick the person who isn't feeling well, like they are giving sympathy kisses. If I am ill and lay on the sofa, they will come lay around me to watch over me while I rest.


Then mine bring us all of their toys as presents. Havs are so darn sweet.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, she definately *nurtures* me and knows when I feel bad.

Sometimes, she will even start whimpering if I am in pain or sick  And she gets very snuggly.

My husband is sick again (I need to get him in for a FULL work up) and she has been giving him lots of extra attention.

I wonder if males are as nurturing? Or if it is more of a female trait, like humans?

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Gucci does that at night! (Lays on my husband's pillow next to his head, Or MINE!)
> 
> Ever since we got back from Biloxi, she has been laying ON TOP OF ME more! lol ound: The first night we were back, it was BAD...it was like she wanted to make sure I didn't move and get up!! She also likes to lay on her back, with her head rested on my shoulder (while I am on my back) it is SO cute....that is our most *coziest* position.
> 
> ...


Oh, I love Biloxi, they have gambling ound: Gucci sounds like a doll Kara.
I had to look twice, you changed your avatar. I don't wake up for a couple of hours after I get out of bed so you confused me this morning :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes! That's why we went  I love gambling, too.....and my husband thought it would be a less expensive trip than Vegas or AC (and it definately WAS!) I would surely go back. I found out, the hotel we stayed at.....DID take dogs under 25 lbs!!! Apparently, I talked to the wrong person when I called last month 

I usually change my avatar every month!  It gives me new reasons top take pictures. LOL

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Love the new avatar, and the Gucci-star, Kara. Is that from the Hollywood Walk of Fame, lol???

I think we always loved cats because of their beauty, and ususally had Siamese, Burmese, or mixes thereof, and they are very dog-like, if you take the time to socialize and train them. Most cat owners don't realize how much their cats can learn and don't bother to work with them. Ours learned some commands and nice, friendly behavior.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Love the new avatar, and the Gucci-star, Kara. Is that from the Hollywood Walk of Fame, lol???
> 
> I think we always loved cats because of their beauty, and ususally had Siamese, Burmese, or mixes thereof, and they are very dog-like, if you take the time to socialize and train them. Most cat owners don't realize how much their cats can learn and don't bother to work with them. Ours learned some commands and nice, friendly behavior.


You chose beauties for cats! I think cats are beautiful, I suppose I just associate them with being sickly. lol, Growing up, there were a few cats that seemed to like humans, but most of my moms cats were very antisocial, Granted.....she would "rescue" alot of them or "find" them, so they may have shady/neglected backgrounds.

Thanks! I like changing the avatar every so often, it keeps me taking new pictures  I'm not sure where I got the walk of fame star? I've had it in my picture file for months! lol, Just never thought to use in it a siggy...I thought it was destined for an avatar 

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have really enjoyed reading everyone's responses so far  I hope they keep on comin'....

I was really thinking about the *deeper* ways that Gucci has touched my life, I basically got her to fill a void, and it did that and SO much more. She taught me lessons in life that I needed to *learn* at the time, she couldn't have came in my life at a better moment.

She has taught me alot about unconditional love and living in the moment. Every time she sees something special, say......a frog jumping into the water, she watches it with such intensity and awe, and NOTHING gets "boring" or "dull" to her, unlike humans who sometimes seem to QUIT noticing the little things in life. Life begins again every 20 minutes or so for her, no grudges, no expectations.......she lives in the now. Never dwelling on the past...or worrying what the future may bring, just enjoying whatever has encapsulated her "moment".

She doesn't care (or notice) if I'm having a bad hair day, or a "fat" day, or if my socks don't match. But she does always to cheer me up, or nurture me... Nothing is taken for granted, and every little gesture, no matter HOW SMALL and insignificant it is, is appreciated.

We humans have SO much to learn from dogs. 

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> I have really enjoyed reading everyone's responses so far  I hope they keep on comin'....
> 
> I was really thinking about the *deeper* ways that Gucci has touched my life, I basically got her to fill a void, and it did that and SO much more. She taught me lessons in life that I needed to *learn* at the time, she couldn't have came in my life at a better moment.
> 
> ...


:amen: Well said, they do have so much to teach us.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kara, well said. They indeed have so much to teach only if us humans are receptive enough. My husband and I can't imagine life without our adorable Benji. I hope your best friend gets a Hav. 

Amy, thank you!

Jane, I forgot about the graceful gait of a Hav. I LOVE watching Benji going on walks with my husband. I watch him from the window until they are out of sight  I also enjoy what I call "Bear Benji" postures- he stands up on hind legs and waves the front paws in the air when he's grabbing at something. He looks like a bear. He hops like a rabbit sometimes! He runs like a horse at other times, his silky mane flying in a graceful motion.....Looks like during the evolution, Benji and his clan acquired some of Panda, polar bear, rabbit and horse genes, just enough mixture to make them perfect furbabies for us :biggrin1: 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I have really enjoyed reading everyone's responses so far  I hope they keep on comin'....
> 
> I was really thinking about the *deeper* ways that Gucci has touched my life, I basically got her to fill a void, and it did that and SO much more. She taught me lessons in life that I needed to *learn* at the time, she couldn't have came in my life at a better moment.
> 
> ...


:cheer2: :first: Very well said!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Yes, she definately *nurtures* me and knows when I feel bad.
> 
> Sometimes, she will even start whimpering if I am in pain or sick  And she gets very snuggly.
> 
> ...


My male is nurturing also. He even watches over the puppies and is right there if they cry. 
Hope your hubby feels better soon. We're waiting for the results of the MRI from the cancer specialist for my hubby and it really puts your nerves on end.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Tripp is soooo loving & nuturing. If you are sick, in pain, or just sad he will come up beside you & give you little kisses & will just sit there next to you. He also does the same with Jax & Dreamer(well, he TRIES with Dream). He is such a love bug.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, Havanese are *all* the things that you've all listed. I would have no other breed. But one of the most wonderful things about them is that they make you *LAUGH* on a daily basis. I can't go through a day without laughing and smiling about something Maddie does. She's such a clown. Just now she threw herself over my computer, covered me with kisses, and is demanding, "Get off the computer Mom....Let's *PLAY!*


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I DO smile alot more, not that I was a total frowny face before, well....some days. ound: But Yes, she cracks me up often. They are well suited to be circus dogs. Now, I just need to buy a hula hoop and get her jumping through it  heh.

Gucci PAWS my keyboard on the laptop when she wants attention, affection or to play.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara, even if you tell your friend to just go to this thread, she will get the idea.\

There is just no one on earth, not a hubby,parent,kid, etc who will ever LOVE you like a Hav. loves you!! I cannot believe how blessed I am to have discovered this breed, and then to have three to boot!!!!
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ahh, so true!

I'm sure whatever she decides will be the best for her and her family. I did stress to do some research and pick a breed that is good for her family dynamics and lifestyle. Havs just happen to be on the list of possibilities! :biggrin1: She lives in another state and hasn't been able to meet Gucci, otherwise...I'm sure she'd be "sold". LOL Gucci has alot of fans around town.

Isn't it amazing the unconditional love? It is love in its absolute *purest* form. I have learned so much....and now realize that I can be happy living simply, food, water, and love.....and take in each moment while its happening.

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Kara, that was profound. Beautifully expressed. Wow. I had no idea how much a little white dog could enrich our lives until we got Biscuit. :angel: 

Also, a beautiful essay on the way Havs move, Poornima!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

For Me Personally the best thing about owning a hav is that they are the best pick-me-up you can get. Who Needs Anti-Depressants when you have a hav in the house? I come home and Radar is there to greet me, sure I don't let him attack me because he has to have some restraint but sometimes I feel as though he may go completely mad when I get home. He is on the couch sometimes and I think he is going to leap off and huirt himself so I get over there soon so he doesn't jump off.

The Best Medicine..Havatherapy.

Derek


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am enjoying this thread so much. 

Amy, I so agree with you, these adorable furbabies do enrich our lives immensely.

Derek, I can't agree more that the Havs are the perfect pick -me-ups! 

Jeanne, looks like the 'play-with-me' pleading is a family trait. Benji is a Non-stop-play-with-me-energizer Hav-bunny!:biggrin1: If Benji had his way, I would be his playmate at all hours outside his sleeping time!! 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## convinced (Sep 21, 2007)

*I'm the friend! (of Kara!)*

Hi,

I am the "friend" Kara wrote of. She jokingly said when I was droning about how lonely I was "get a dog" and then the discussion went from there...

Kara will laugh profusely at me posting here because she'll know for sure that she sucked me in hook, line and sinker.

Hence, the user name, I'm convinced! After everything Kara said (and seeing all the cutie pictures of Gucci for months!) and all of the posts here (wow, 10 pages worth!) this sounds like a really, really good dog match for me and my family.

Kara even has my husband convinced... He's making all the plans and is all geared up about it!!!!

Now - picking out a pup. That's the hard part!

So Kara - thanks for very convincing thread! And thanks to all for the very helpful posts.

Christy
Soon to be a "dog mom"???? *grin*


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

convinced said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am the "friend" Kara wrote of. She jokingly said when I was droning about how lonely I was "get a dog" and then the discussion went from there...
> 
> ...


LOL Kara, look what you did now! Welcome to our world Christy


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Christy :welcome: to the wonderfuly world of Havanese!!!

Just be warned, the havanese are addictive and quite a few on this forum suffer MHS (multiple havanese syndrome). It is said that Havs are like potatoes chips, you can't have just one. :biggrin1:

Edited to add that I am working on hubby to get a second Hav, but with three dogs and a cat already he is just not budging.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

YEAH!:whoo: 

Your life will be forever changed!

Can't wait to see the fur baby you pick out!

Welcome to our forum family!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, you have made a excellent choice.:welcome:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome, Christy, owning a Havanese will be more fun than you could ever imagine! :bounce:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How exciting that the forum was able to help Kara convince you to get a Hav! We will look forward to more posts from you, Christy! :welcome:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Kara...*

our evil plan is working....... :evil:

LOL.

Christy ---

Welcome and you know we can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Christy- WELCOME!! to the world or Havs!! You will NOT regret your decision. Good Job Kara!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

convinced said:


> Kara even has my husband convinced... He's making all the plans and is all geared up about it!!!!
> 
> Now - picking out a pup. That's the hard part!
> 
> ...


ound: ound: ound:

What a wonderful way to wake up!!!!!! And I was in a bad mood because Rich woke me up when I wanted to sleep in 

Of course, I was totally excited and happy for you when I got your voicemail yesterday, but pulling you into the forum world?? Priceless! If you ever have any questions or concerns, there is a wealth of information here, not to mention...really GREAT people! 

Trish, 
I was inspired by your neighbors that fell in love with Winston and you helped them find a Havanese! ound: I've joined the ranks of the "convincers". hehe.

What now? Well........we have to decide on one! And then theres' a name 

I hooked up Christy with Gucci's breeder who has a few siblings of Gucci's available, a the white/creams look *just* like Gucci, and then there are a few black and white parti girls that look like MADDIE ....and a Boy Chocolate/cream with lime GREEN eyes that looks JUST like Dusty!!  I know yall are talking to the breeder about the match and temperment, but I CANNOT wait to hear which one you are getting!

The pictures are ADORABLE guys, trust me!

Hip HIP HOORAY!!!!!!!! eace:

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

SUPER Companion Dogs (Velcro)
They think they are human
They love everyone
They are just plain perfect companion dogs


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:cheer2: Christy :welcome:
This forum is terrible in convincing people NOT to get a Havanese, hahaha, so sorry! How wonderful is it though that you already found a good Breeder with AVAILABLE puppies!!! And apparently they have all the colors of the rainbow to choose from, how very exciting!!!
Please post hoto: ASAP, we're all addicted here...LOL.

Maryam.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yep!

The parents were CERF'd in June, and I know she thoroughly tests the pups, I received Gucci's Baer testing results when I got her, and copies of all of her vet visits/shots...

I wouldn't refer her otherwise  

I just stumbled back on to her page a few weeks ago and saw the new litter. I think they are ready to go home if a few weeks. Whereas, I had to wait over TWO months for Gucci. lol That was HARD....I was counting the days w/ excitement.

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What's funny is....

I told my husband about puppies, and the Chocolate Cream w/ Green eyes and he said

"Do you want to GET IT if they don't?"

ound: ound: 

I think my husband is getting a case of MHS!!!!!! :jaw: Shock!!!!! From the man who "didn't want another mouth to feed" ound: :brick: 

Crazy!

Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara,

A choclolate male with green eyes sounds dreamy!!! If Christy doesn't get him, you have to!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He is more on the cream side, like Dusty. And we all know how popular Dusty is. LOL *grin*

I just worry about the Princess getting jealous. She doesnt' like it ONE BIT if I pay attention to another dog, she likes the world revolving around HER.

And it does. LOL 

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

UH OH. :jaw: Can MHS be far behind? :whoo: 
Could you please PM me the breeder's name, Kara ? I'd love to see those pix on the website. So I can live vicariously with Christy & you. :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Christy-welcome to the forum, we will be here for your first, second and third pup!

Kara,
I think for all the work you did convincing her, you must reward yourself with the chocolate!

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

> hooked up Christy with Gucci's breeder who has a few siblings of Gucci's available, a the white/creams look just like Gucci, and then there are a few black and white parti girls that look like MADDIE ....and a Boy Chocolate/cream with lime GREEN eyes that looks JUST like Dusty!! I know yall are talking to the breeder about the match and temperment, but I CANNOT wait to hear which one you are getting!
> 
> The pictures are ADORABLE guys, trust me!
> 
> Hip HIP HOORAY!!!!!!!!


Welcome to the forum--- you will now know how Kara got to be The CDL (crazy dog lady) we all are!

OK Kara, I don't want to trust you. Please, please, please can you get your breeder to let you post a picture!!!! I must see--- I warn you all I will resort to bumping up the puppyitis thread again.

sight unseen I want the light chocololate with green eyes!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'll see if I can get her to email me a picture of him, then I can post it!! 

I have to let Christy decide first, though! lol;........she'd kill me!!!:brick: :brick: 

I'm pretty sure he's the only one available from that chocolate litter. I am torn on another one right now, I will just live vicariously through Christy for awhile. AHH...threatening the puppyitis thread, you EVIL woman!! :smash: 

My breeder lays pretty low. She does all the health testing, but stays out of the breeder drama (no offense, but yall' know what I mean). She shows a couple of her dogs, nice lady.

Lemme just wait for Christy to decide, there are a couple that would be a great match for them  First dibs and all that! hehe

Kara


----------



## convinced (Sep 21, 2007)

*I chose!*

Okay! Deal is done!

We chose a cream male. Based on what the breeder told us about personality, temprement, etc.

We pick him up TOMORROW! ACK!

If we change our minds and want a different pup while we are there we are free to do so, including the green eyed dog! lol.

The green eyed guy is larger and the breeder said he'd be a bigger dog and I want a smaller dog. And while they are exotic looking I just sort of am drawn to the regular cream guy. If we change our minds, we can have the chocolate pup.

Anyway...... I have a lot of work to do!!!

I guess I really am "convinced"!!!!

-Christy


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

MHS BEGINS

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL ound: 

Dont' worry! It is the BEST decision you could've made. You won't regret it. I PROMISE!

I just emailed you.

You better send me a text message when you leave her house!!!!!!! And let me know which one you left with. You never know, one might PICK YOU.

Those things happen! lol

love ya!
Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Christy - congratulations on your baby, wow it was fast!!!! All I can say is: *"Pictures Please"!!!!*

Edited to change, I guess Kara won't know who she is getting till tomorrow!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ack!

You better get your butt to Petsmart! LOL

Lets see, you need bowls, a harness/leash, pee pads....

I will make you puppy blankets this week! Do you want my xpen? 

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Christy.... do you want me to post a picture of him???????  OR are you going to wait?

Your call, girlfriend!!

XOXO,
Kara


----------



## convinced (Sep 21, 2007)

*Oh, Kara convinced herself!*

How funny, Kara, that you are seriously considering another! I will check out the green eyed baby and tell the lady to give you first dibs if we go with the other! LOL! We'll check out his personality for ya!

We'll leave and say, "call Kara!"

You are a riot!!!

Oh my, all this dog talk is not getting my chemistry homework done!!! I will be one busy woman this weekend! A birthday today, the birthday party tomorrow, pick up the dog and finish mobs of homework to turn in first thing Monday morning! Yikes!

Christy


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Christy! Welcome!!!
Your post gave me goosebumps!!!

You won't regret it one second!!!!

Welcome to the wonderful world of Havs!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Christy,
that sounds spectacular!!! What an exciting WE for you!!! SOOOO happy for you!!! PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE post pics ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

convinced said:


> How funny, Kara, that you are seriously considering another! I will check out the green eyed baby and tell the lady to give you first dibs if we go with the other! LOL! We'll check out his personality for ya!
> 
> We'll leave and say, "call Kara!"
> 
> ...


Congratulations and Happy Birthday Christy!!!eace:  
I went to the breeder with the intentions of getting a black and white little girl.....
but the cream male picked me out. I am sooooo happy he did.
Havs are great but Oliver is wonderful!!
Sally (and Oliver)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

PS- Kara you will love having two!!! Kara and Christy---Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Homework? Ehh...it can wait! ound: 

You will be back on track in a few days! Puppies take lots of naps cuddled up with you!  Plenty of time to study!! First things first!!!!!! hehe.

Getting another one? LOL

Maybe! 

You never know if Christy may be drawn to a different one, she may very well get picked. Or fall in love with one in person......those things happen!

Kara


----------



## convinced (Sep 21, 2007)

> I went to the breeder with the intentions of getting a black and white little girl.....
> but the cream male picked me out. I am sooooo happy he did.


That's sort of what the breeder told us. Come and check them out (we have our "appointment" - lol) and see which one seems to suit us.

I haven't told the kids yet. They will be too excited to stand it. At least Monday will be a quiet day for me so I can really focus on the dog!

You all are getting ME even MORE excited!!!!!!! How will I make it to tomorrow evening??? *grin*

-Christy


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

convinced said:


> You all are getting ME even MORE excited!!!!!!! How will I make it to tomorrow evening??? *grin*
> 
> -Christy


You've got to go shopping for "puppy stuff" and of course keep checking back with us. :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

juliav said:


> You've got to go shopping for "puppy stuff" and of course keep checking back with us. :biggrin1:


...and a camera if you don't have one


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Christy on your new pup and welcome to the forum. Can't wait to find out which one chooses you.

And early congrats to Kara on her new pup :wink:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

What is that, I am hearing. Cricket and Gucci What do you think Kara.

Heck two is nothing, I have 4 furbabies.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

oh how exciting.

Kara, do you and Christy live close - playdates?

Christy, can't wait to see which one you get - oh my gosh - NAMES!!!!!

Get lots of chew toys, blanket, soft toys, squeeky toys and of course don't forget clothes!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wait!!!!!! LOLound: ound: ound: 

I never decided on a second one!!!!! ACK! I mean, they are adorable, and yes......I love Havanese  But.....yikes. Isnt' that a little impulsive???? hehe.

I love the name Cricket! It would so FIT the hav personality, they are little love bugs and bounce around so cutely!

Christy, do you have any names you are considering???? That is one request that gets alot of responses here on the forum! ound: 

I KNOW how excited you are  I had to endure it for months though! lol, you lucked out......you lucky girl! 

Yeah, I would surprise the boys, too....tell them you are driving to some boring place to shovel dirt! hahaha

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> oh how exciting.
> 
> Kara, do you and Christy live close - playdates?
> 
> ...


Nope, we live FAR away from each other, but gab alot online, or text, phone, etc..

I wish we were closer! lol But my husband family lives near them, so maybe we will see them soon! 

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Here's a link for you on stuff to buy:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1076&highlight=buying+puppy+stuff

You never answered my question...do you want me to send the xpen? 

Kara


----------



## convinced (Sep 21, 2007)

*Yay! Shopping!*

I do like to shop!

The Xpen Kara - haven't looked yet b/c we weren't positive we were doing this. When husband gets home I'll send him into the basement to look for it. Thanks! I'll get back to ya on that!!!

Wow - this board rocks! So much help and good input & advice!!!

Thanks!!

I'm so geeked how will I ever finish my homework now! lol! Kara - if I get a lousy grade I'll just blame it on you!! "The dog thoughts consumed me" instead of "the dog ate my homework"!

christy


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What a big weekend, Christy. And a fitting gift for your birthday. I'm glad you picked the cream male, my personal bias :biggrin1: . Have fun!


----------



## convinced (Sep 21, 2007)

It's my son's birthday and I just told him about the pup and he went WILD! LOL! I've never seen him so thrilled! 

He's 10 - this is a fitting way to commemorate a decade of motherhood/family life. 

10 years later I get a new baby - ha ha!!

And Amy - your dog photo was one of the ones that leaned us towards the cream! The b/w whites are gorgeous too but for some reason, we are drawn the adult creams... 

Happy Birthday to all of us I guess!!!! 

christy


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

What a wonderful turn of events! 
It was simply meant to be!!!

We are looking forward for lots of pictures!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

convinced said:


> And Amy - your dog photo was one of the ones that leaned us towards the cream! The b/w whites are gorgeous too but for some reason, we are drawn the adult creams...
> 
> christy


AWW.........

Someone *******hand me a tissue**********

*tear*

How precious!

Christy, Amy was a long time "cat person", too.

Happy birthday to your lil' boy. Those double digits are a milestone. Puberty is just around the corner. HIDE!!!!!!!!!!!! ound:

Wait.......HIDE WITH YOUR DOG!!! ound:

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Christy,
Congratulations on your new puppy! Good luck with the preparations! You will never regret being owned by a Hav


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I didnt' find the forum until after I knew I was getting Gucci. But these are the pictures that pushed me OVER the EDGE and made me want a cream/white:

I melted when I found these online! And then there's two of Gucci..

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, that is so nice Christy. Gosh, I'm flattered that I influenced you. 
And happy birthday to your son, who must be over the moon!


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Congratulations, Christy. You won't be sorry. They are so much fun and such an addition to the family. You're kids are gonna love him to pieces!! Lucky you--only having to wait one day!! Shop,shop,shop!!

Marsha


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

WHOA!! 15 pages of posts??? YIKES ! lol

I just read the last few so I see that your friend, Christy, is now convinced! How wonderful! 

I hope to browse through the entire thread when I have more time...... maybe around Christmas!! 

In the meantime, Christy, congratulations! eace:


----------



## convinced (Sep 21, 2007)

LOL - this is a mega long thread! But it sure as heck convinced me! 

Kara keeps emailing me such good advice that I think she should just come back to my state, buy herself another pup, and stay at my house and help me train - lol. 

-christy


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! Silly woman!ound: I would love to come crash your house! I could teach your kids how to gamble and cuss  hehe. And drink all your coffee and eat all your ice cream 

Long thread, right? I knew it would be....getting people to think about *why* they Love their Havanese  Tricky me, ehh?

There are lots of threads here full of advice, too. You will be head over heels in a few days, honey. You just wait.

"Pup" is going to put lots of smiles on your face  I can't wait!!! I'll be around Monday, I promise!

hugs,
Kara


----------



## convinced (Sep 21, 2007)

LOL - Oh that's right, you are the "bad girl"!!! 

Hey - I got those American Idol flavors just waiting for you! "Take the Cake" and some strawberry cheesecake number! 

I'm thinking between you, this thread, and this entire forum my academic pursuits are going to take a hit!!! 

christy


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ahh..

Okay, Maybe I'll go try to *read* and get outta your hair!

I'm probably driving you crazy w/ emails. ound: I am vicariously excited over here. I don't know how I'll sleep tonight! 

Go study, chicklet.

"Take the Cake" is a good one. I've had the strawberry cheesecake Ben and Jerry's...good too  My absolute favorite is Ben & Jerry's Coffee Toffee. OMG...heaven!

Kara


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Go for the second puppy, Kara!!!!!!!!! 

Please, we all know you want to....even your hubby was thinking about it!!! ound: Gucci and Cricket - how *PERFECT*!!!

Go Kara Go. eace:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats on the new puppy decision being made! That is so exciting and it's happening really fast!!! It saves you the long months of waiting and waiting so REALLY CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kara, OK- Christy chose her puppy--- now you can post pictures!!!! like you I don"t think I am serious about getting another--- and the choc w/green eyes is a boy and if I ever do get a third it should be a girl--- don't you think? So post those pictures!!!!

Now Christy, first YEAH!!!! you won't be sorry- these little guys are just awesome. So you pick up the pup tomorrow? or is it Monday? We will expect pictures, lots and lots of pictures of your pup and your birthday boy....


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I just caught this thread and wanted to say welcome and congrats to Christy! Can't wait to see if the cream baby is the one that comes home. You never know which one will pick you. Brady was the only one in his litter so it is a good thing he liked us! Don't forget the pictures!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations, Christy! No matter which pup you choose, you'll be in heaven! Now we definitely need pictures!!:biggrin1:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

:welcome: Christy and :thumb: Congratulations on your new puppy!

You are in for a whole lotta lovin' - and you're going to be head over heels in love in no time.

Can't wait to see the pictures! 

Wanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Christy~I'm so happy for you! I promise you won't ever have any regrets about adding this little guy to your life. Havanese are absolutely the best dogs in the world! 

BTW~ :welcome:


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Christy!!!!:whoo: 
You have made the right choice...For all the reasons previously listed....But there is one other that I did not see listed.
You will never have to visit the 'Loo' alone again!!!eace: 
Your Hav will awaken from a dead sleep and jump up and accompany you every time day or night.
By the way I am very partial to cream with a touch of apricot Havs myself.
I am sooo... jealous of all that puppy breath you'll be receiving. 
Havahugs, 
Anna & Cosmo


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Cosmo is SO gorgeous!  I can only hope Gucci's coat will look like that when she is older! stunning!

Oh, and the puppy kisses?! You will never be the same  Nothing icky about them. Gosh, today is the big day, lucky one! I am SO excited it was the first thing I thought about this morning when I woke up. LOL ound: All of the puppies are really cute, so you can't go wrong. I think I might need Little Girl #4. ound: (I'm just fantasizing!)

I bet the boys are FLYIN' HIGH with excitement???  How did the party go? Homework? Shopping?

(I have been emailing w/ Christy trying to get hints on the name, but she's being uber secretive. I'm sure it will have some symbolic intellectual reason behind it! ound: And be perfect!)

DETAILS!!!!!!!! What time do you leave? The drive is 90 min, right? When will you get there? AhEM! I normally keep my cell phone off on the weekends when all the kids are around, but its going in my pocket! LOL You better call or text me which one and tell me all about it!! ) Can you tell I'm excited?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Anna, Cosmo is beautiful. How do you avoid tear staining? I do it by having dark faced dogs :bounce:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Cosmo is SO gorgeous!  I can only hope Gucci's coat will look like that when she is older! stunning!
> 
> Oh, and the puppy kisses?! You will never be the same  Nothing icky about them. Gosh, today is the big day, lucky one! I am SO excited it was the first thing I thought about this morning when I woke up. LOL ound: All of the puppies are really cute, so you can't go wrong. I think I might need Little Girl #4. ound: (I'm just fantasizing!)
> 
> ...


Kara, you crack me up. You're as excited as Christy is. I hope we get pictures today, I think we're all super excited now :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Kara, you crack me up. You're as excited as Christy is. I hope we get pictures today, I think we're all super excited now :biggrin1:


LOL! I hope we DO get pictures soon!  I am totally excited! I know supermom is too, but she is way better at multi-tasking than I am!

I totally forgot to tell Christy that she will never go to the bathroom alone! :biggrin1: I hope you aren't shy in that way. Well, you technically *can* go to the bathroom alone, but you will hear little whimpers or scratching at the door. lol So, you might as well just let them in....They sit patiently, waiting....eyeballing the TP. ound:

Kara


----------



## convinced (Sep 21, 2007)

Dearest Kara, you ARE so excited!!! LOL!! Gotta love ya!



> I bet the boys are FLYIN' HIGH with excitement???


*Yes!* They are! We JUST told the 6 year old and he was jumping up and down. And now they are upstairs cleaning their room to make it puppy friendly!



> What time do you leave


That's the hard part! Yesterday was 10 year old's birthday but today is the party at the rec center (swimming -ugh!) It doesn't end until 6:00 but we are going to fly out of there right after and have everything ready to go. We'll shower and change there and head right out. It's a closer end of town then we planned and should only take about an hour and fifteen minutes! We told the lady we'd be there about 8:00 pm. So Kara, you have a long wait! lol!



> Homework?


Everything that was due first thing Monday is DONE! WooHoo! I have one bio/chem assignment I'm going to try to do right now. I can submit that one online but it's timed so I have to commit to 45 minutes with no distractions. Not always easy!



> Shopping?


Going this morning! Ran out of time last night because I HAD to get that homework done! I could have sent husband to the store alone today if I didn't get it done but I did so now I will probably have time to shop!



> have been emailing w/ Christy trying to get hints on the name, but she's being uber secretive. I'm sure it will have some symbolic intellectual reason behind it!


OMG! You are SO funny! Oh, now it's so much pressure!! No, it won't have super intellectual meaning! It won't be Nietzsche or Eintstein - Although on the other hand, those could be good names! lol! We'll see... Maybe it will be Jack or Jane. I'm just not totally sure yet and have to see what will fit, and yeah - it might reflect *my* personality a bit but I'll have to wait... And so will YOU!!! n :bounce:



> You better call or text me which one and tell me all about it!!


I will!! I will!! You are so funny. I'll take my cell and if I can I'll even take a pic to send you with my cell.

I might even have to call you on Monday if I need a quick answer!!!

Ooohhhh, so much to do! I have to remember to breathe!!!!

And I still have so many darn questions!

-Christy


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

oooooo today is the day!!!!!

I cannot wait to see the pics! I am so exicted for you and your family.

It will be late when you get in and the little one will be so tired so hopefully you will have a good night.

I put Sissy's crate right next to my bed and put her blanket (your shirt) in their with my smell on it.. If she wimpered, I just put my hand up against the crate and she would smell it and go right back to sleep.

Oh my - how exciting!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOOOONNNNGG day for me! And you!  lol, Sounds like you'll be busy enough it will fly by. I bet the boys are excited! I can't wait to see a picture 

Good thing I just got a fancy new phone thanks to my nightmare with Verizon  it has a big Screen in the middle (one of those Envys or whatever they are called with the keyboard for the text-challenged, like me! haha)

Atleast my day should go by quickly with all the kids here, and dishes and laundry to keep me going.

Did you see all the "views" on this thread? WOW! lol No telling how many OTHER people we all convinced to get a Havanese! ound:

_



OMG! You are SO funny! Oh, now it's so much pressure!! No, it won't have super intellectual meaning! It won't be Nietzsche or Eintstein - Although on the other hand, those could be good names! lol! We'll see... Maybe it will be Jack or Jane. I'm just not totally sure yet and have to see what will fit, and yeah - it might reflect *my* personality a bit but I'll have to wait... And so will YOU!!! n :bounce: 


Click to expand...

_You BRAT!!!!!! :brick:

hehe.

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

puppies!!!!! Have a great time picking out your puppy Christy. Oh, And just in case this hasn't sunk in yet. Pictures Please!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Christy called me a "bad influence" on my voicemail!!!!!!! ound: ound: ound: 

I think a "GOOD INFLUENCE" is more the case 

She should be leaving now to go get him/her.

The reason I haven't posted any pictures, is because I think Christy is still open to "being picked". I didn't want to look like a jackass if she comes home with a different puppy, too..:brick: 

If I get one on my phone and can figure out how to load it here, I'll post it! 

Kara


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Whats going on in this thread??? I just started reading... from what I've read so far... 2 Kara's now exist??? What happend?? Maybe i should go backand read the 10 pages in the middle.. 

Ryan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> Whats going on in this thread??? I just started reading... from what I've read so far... 2 Kara's now exist??? What happend?? Maybe i should go backand read the 10 pages in the middle..
> 
> Ryan


TWO Kara's? huh?

Nope, just me helping my friend Christy (convinced) decide if a Havanese is right for her and her family  Mission accomplished!!!!!! She is meeting with the breeder in a few hours.

Oh, and...I'm not getting a second Hav, atleast...not yet. I don't think. lol

Kara


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes, I'm just up to the part now where 'convinced' starts talking... lol..
The reason I said that is cause you guys talk (type) alike.. lol

So is she bringing a puppy home today!?!? or just meeting with them to select? how old r they??

By the way Kara, Beamer sends Gucci his regards 
(he was barking and going a bit nuts when i showed him her pics..lol)


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Kara...PRETTY PLEASE...post all the PUPS....we can 'guess' which one Christy ....*

is getting? Like a pool....plus we all get to drool over puppy pictures!!! Come on....

Don't you all agree??

We want puppy pictures!!:whoo: :whoo:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes Trish is right!!!


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Kara, ..Thanks for your kind comments. 
From all your photos it looks like 'Gorgeous Gucci' is well on her way to a beautiful coat. She is still a babe and the coat takes time to come in fully.
Christy is lucky to have you help answer the endless questions all of us had as new Moms!!!!

Jan, When Cosmo was little he had dreadful tear stains. It took a few weeks and twice daily cleaning, also keeping the eyes hair free.
I really believe in only giving distilled water from a water bottle.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!!!! ound: Yeah...I may do that in the morning 

I BET Gucci would go wild for Beamer too. He looks like her type. She goes GAGA over other *white/cream* dogs...she'd be in mega-lust w/ Beamer!  Can you imagine the puppies? hahahaha.

You and I would probably KEEP them all if we were breeders! ound: 

Christy is my best bud...She's alot smarter than me, but I suppose we talk enough that we pick up some of each other's mannerisms?

There isn't enough ROOM in the world for another "Kara" LOL

She should be at the breeder's right now. I'm waiting to hear which one she's taking home. They are leaning towards one that looks like Beamer and Gucci, he's Gucci's full brother.

Kara


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> LOL!!!! ound:
> 
> She should be at the breeder's right now. I'm waiting to hear which one she's taking home. They are leaning towards one that looks like Beamer and Gucci, he's *Gucci's full brother*.
> 
> Kara


Kara-my friend has Oliver's full brother and they have a ball together.
Havjump-Cosmo is adorable! Why distilled water over any other bottled water? How do you keep the eyes hair free?
Sally


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Sally,Truthfully, I'm not sure of the difference .......A breeder suggested only distilled water. 
Spring water usually has some minerals in it and Distilled water has the added filteration of activated charcoal.
I clear Cosmo's eyes of gunk with a tiny comb from the top and also under the hair as soon as we can in the morning...
There are always a few stray hairs stuck in the eyes. I just use my fingers and pull at the corners to clear & use a little product to put in his top knot and redo throughout the day.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for you tip on distilled.

Right now, Gucci only drinks bottled water and her eyes have cleared up immensely! I *almost* have the stains completely gone, they almost look pale blonde.

I also clean her eyes daily, I will try the distilled. I wasnt' sure if the minerals in other water were needed in some way?

But, I can attest that she has very few eye boogers or tears since I put her on homecooked and bottled water.

She had tearing when she was a very young pup. I cleared that ALL up, and then we went on vacation in Michigan and I SWEAR the water there brought it all back!!! So, that's when I decided on no more tap water.

Thanks for the compliments! 

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

OMGGG!!!!

News!!!

The Green eyed cream boy PICKED THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOO HOO!!

How the heck do I get a pic from the phone to here? lol Scratch that...I will let Christy post them and enjoy the pride/moment!

He is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute!

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

GREAT NEWS! 

I have been checking every hour to see if we have a choice, yet!

Oh the cream one - how sweet - green eyes!

I can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations Christy and family!!!
Can't wait to see photos and know the name you've chosen!!
Sally


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Kara,

I love Gucci's new Avatar!

She is just smiling!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I thought the green eyed guy was a chocolate? Maybe I'm confused.... in either case how exciting!!! I have always wanted a green eyed (or blue eyed) dog. They are so rare and beautiful! YAY! eace:


----------



## convinced (Sep 21, 2007)

*We are home!*

Okay, we are home with our new pup -

Introducing...

Willoughby!

Yep, the green eyed picked us! The others were so sweet - and funny and happy. But green eyed kept coming into our laps and loved my 6 year old. In the end, my gut told me he was mine even though I really wanted a smaller pup.

As for the name, it's the name of the dashing young man that bounds in on his white horse to "rescue" Marianne in one of my favorite books, Sense and Sensibility. I'm a book/literature addict so I was drawn to character names, but we all picked this one on the way home in the car. If you know Jane Austen novels, you know how Willoughby stole Marianne's heart, as he did ours. I keep joking it was Kismet! The kids loved that name and started calling him that straight off.

Wow - we are in love!! The sweet pup was wimpering and crying a bit on the way home and then he finally nestled down. Every once in a while he'd look up at me into my eyes and then nestle his head on me. Oh man, I am smitten.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh how cute is he?! I love the name Willoughby! Especially since Sense and Sensibility is one of my favorite novels! What a beautiful boy! I am very very happy for you and your family... and of course for Willoughby for finding such a great family for himself.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Adorable!!!!*
Congratulations! Love the name.
PS-With the cream havs you can really see their wonderful faces.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How adorable! It is awesome to have the ability to find the one that picks you!

Congrats,
Amanda & Dora


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats Christy, Willoughby is adorable and has the sweetest expression on his face. Enjoy your new baby, your life will never be the same (in the best possible way).


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

He is precious! Love the name Willoughby! 

Hope to see more pics soon!

Glad he's home with you and your family!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> Whats going on in this thread??? I just started reading... from what I've read so far... 2 Kara's now exist??? What happend?? Maybe i should go backand read the 10 pages in the middle..
> 
> Ryan


Oh no, then we'd have double trouble. I'm teasing....we'd have double the laughs.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

convinced said:


> Okay, we are home with our new pup -
> 
> Introducing...
> 
> ...


He is so adorable. Now you see how easy it is to fall in love with them.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

convinced said:


> Okay, we are home with our new pup -
> 
> Introducing...
> 
> ...


How neat and what a doll!!! Congratulations!! More pictures please 
I had 2 havs at home and wasn't looking for another as Lightning was still a puppy.....and then along came Ellie who picked me. We stayed with a friend after the National and she had a litter of puppies. Ellie demanded that I was hers, I told her to forget it, I had my hands full already and she said she'd steal my heart no matter what I said. She was right. I think you're smart letting the puppy choose you


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> ound: ound: ound:
> 
> What a wonderful way to wake up!!!!!! And I was in a bad mood because Rich woke me up when I wanted to sleep in
> 
> ...


How/where do I find a picture of Dusty I want to see the green eyes. PLEASE


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lilly's mom said:


> How/where do I find a picture of Dusty I want to see the green eyes. PLEASE


Here's a link to DAJsmom (Dusty's mom) photo album:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/136/sl/d

He really is a looker!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Convinced--you have just begun the best vacation ever!!!! Willougby will make every day different and better! By tomorrow night you will have more pictures and more stories than any vacation could ever produce.  

I look forward to learning more about you and Willoughtby. 

BTW--how many vacations pick us, knowing that we "needed" them?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Love the name, and the novel, and the pup! Congratulations!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:whoo: :whoo: 

Ya know.......I KNEW it would come from a book, I never ever would've guessed which one. Christy has ALOT to contribute over at the book thread, I'm sure. 

I also had a feeling that you would end up with a different puppy, I don't know why...but I just did.

Willoughby is perfect!! Does he have chocolate/sable markings? I can't wait to see more pictures!!  And it is great that he picked YOU. You'll have to tell me all about it. I am SO excited for you and your family. He will settle in quickly with all the love that you all have to give.

And I will attach a few pictures of Gucci's siblings just for the puppyitis fix in you all 

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, and THANKS everyone for the compliments on the new avatar/pictures. She was way past due for some current ones 

I am seriously in love with the little girl that looks like Gucci.

I could have twins?????????? Another SET of twins????? They could be Gucci and Fendi? or Prada? or Cricket?? LOLLOLOL

Someone.....talk some SENSE INTO ME!!!!!!!!!!!! :brick: 

Kara


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Talking sense into you ???


hhmmm that would only be : Get Cricket!!! hahahahahaha!!!


Christy, congratulations on your pup! Post some pictures soon!!!
Already have musscle-ache in your face because you keep smiling when you see him?


----------



## convinced (Sep 21, 2007)

Kara - that girl was SO sweet. Very quiet. Hung back from the others. I did have a pull towards her as well but with my boys, I needed a more "outgoing" social dog that was also a lap dog. She was the only one that didn't come right to us - but she did have a sweetness to her. With young boys though, I worried the noise and stuff would not be good for her. She was darling though. 

Willoughby was such a darling last night. You were so right Kara - he hung by my feet all evening and if I walked away he'd cry for me. And (blushing!) he DID sleep in our bed. I couldn't bare to leave him on the floor! 

And for the rest, Thanks SO much for all the kind words! 

I will be back - Have to get the kids ready for school! 

-Christy (smitten dog mom - how did this happen to this "not a pet person"????)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

She sounds divine  And SO does Willoughby! :kiss: I remember Gucci being a tad shy around my younger kids but she is great with them now. Granted, the twins did DROP her :suspicious: Despite my telling them 4389938 times NOT to pick her up unless I was RIGHT there (I suggest you do the same, I had just turned my back to fetch laundry!!) They will squirm if they want down and if there isn't a good grip, well... Luckily, she wasnt' hurt But I really had to work with her to get her to trust them again.



> You were so right Kara - he hung by my feet all evening and if I walked away he'd cry for me. And (blushing!) he DID sleep in our bed. I couldn't bare to leave him on the floor!


ound: Now.....why does this NOT surprise me? LOL Gucci slept in between us, and I put some blankets sorta blocking her from going too close to the footboard. I also had pillows on the floor there, but she has never fell. She'll wake me up if she needs to go potty w/ kisses. Its a great way to bond, alot, if not all Havs like to sleep w/ the pack! Even the ones that sleep in crates, they usually have to be put up high, on a nightstand or table so they can SEE you. 

I don't think they are all lap dogs, but they are VELCRO dogs! ound: You will NEVER feel lonely again.

Gucci was acting SOOOOOO weird this morning. Upset, pouty...I was miffed! And then (after THREE cups of coffee), I noticed her snuggle bear wasnt' around, it was hidden under a blanket on the couch! She is NOW happy and her usual self! Taking her morning napped WRAPPED around the bear. haha TOO darn cute.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow - this topic sure developed into a whole different level from how it started! Ha ha!

Welcome Christy. I guess now that I've gotten to this part, it is definitely obvious that your user name fits perfectly.  I'm looking forward to reading about your adventures with Willoughby and seeing pictures as he grows.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*YEEEAAAH!*

Christy!
Congratulations on your wonderful, beautiful and soon to be handsome heartbreaker! He is ADORABLE!!! So happy for you, it all worked out that way. Please post pics ASAP!


----------



## convinced (Sep 21, 2007)

How do I post pics?????? I barely figured out the avatar thing!! lol! 

I'm not very computer literate!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Cristy! congrats on your new pup!

So, how old is he?? Is it Guccis brother??

Ryan


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Ryan, I love your new Avatar, very very very cute.

Boy Have I missed alot. 

Welcome to the forum Christy and Congratulations on your new puppy.

I think this has to be the fastest, decision, puppy find, puppy purchase that I have ever seen. Enjoy your new family member.


----------



## convinced (Sep 21, 2007)

He is 8 weeks old. He was the biggest of the litter - I wanted a small one darnit! lol!

YES! He is Gucci's full sib! :whoo:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok,.. now I get it! He has both parents in common with Guc? Ok, at first I thought it was a pup from the same litter...lol
How much does he weigh?? He is VERY handsome.. 

Ryan


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Attaching pics*

Christy,
in the 'Quick Reply' window -on the bottom of the page- click 'Go advanced'. Then you can post your comments as usual and have the 'additional options' window to attach pics by clicking on 'Manage attachments' in the 'Attach Files' box.
A window will pop up and you can browse pics from your computer and upload them. It'll tell you how big a pic is allowed to be.
The easiest way to find out how big each pic is, you can just go to your pic-file and let the mouse-arrow 'rest' on the wanted pic and normally it'll show you the KB or MB in a little yellow window.

I know it sounds hard, but it really isn't!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

freeway1976 said:


> Ok, at first I thought it was a pup from the same litter...lol


 So did I! I was wondering why the breeder still had so many pups for all these months. ha ha!


----------



## convinced (Sep 21, 2007)

*Pictures*

Here are just a few pics...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ohmygoodness! I just love the laugh on your son's face. He looks absolutely tickled!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh he is soooo cute! Look at your little boys face - oooh so cute, too!

Enjoy!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

SOOOO cute!!!!!!!! 

Well, long story short... I had found out that my breeder had a new litter, same parents back when Lynn posted that thread about the puppies "Panting". Remember that?

And well, Christy said one day she was feelin' lonely since her youngest was in school full time, so I said "Get a dog"......and it went from there. Christy was connected. ound: 

I emailed the breeder, gave Christy her info and well........here we have Willoughby! 

I wish I could've gotten Gucci that quickly! LOL I looked and waited months!

Ryan....I love your new avatar, too! I meant to mention that in the other thread. He is growing so quickly and such a sweetie.

ADD: OMG!!!!! Look at the CAT in the background!!!!! LOL....I didn't notice that the first few glances, I was drawn to your son's euphoria  How is the cat handling this?

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh funny - I missed the cat too. That expression looks like "Just you wait until you find out who is boss here!"


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

He maybe the biggest now but it is amazing how havanese change.
I love great photos! Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

mintchip said:


> He maybe the biggest now but it is amazing how havanese change.
> I love great photos! Looking forward to seeing more.


That's true - we had golden retrievers and one was the largest female and she turned out to be the smallest adult.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love the pictures! The look on your son's face is priceless and that cat! LOL. He does NOT look happy.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Gee-----I missed alot on this thread!
Let me try---
Welcome..:wave:....Havs are great!..:biggrin1:...Oh Super you found a breeder!.......Oh You got a puppy coming!........Pictures?Oh,Isn't he cute?..:baby:.....Love the name!........CONGRATS!:cheer2:

Cutie-patootie little boy by the way!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Such cute Gucci pix, Kara. I want to grab her right through the screen, :biggrin1:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations on your new puppy, I just love the picture of your son, he's smile is so adorable. He is going to love his new friend.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

OMG, Christy, he is fantastic. It's all I can do not to call that breeder up right this minute myself, having seen the rest of the litter pix. And the look on your darling son's look is priceless. And the cat is giving Willoughby the Death Glare. I know that look well, because that was Jesse's expression for 4 mos. after we got Biscuit. LOL Check kitty's mouth---I bet it looks like an upside down U. You'll have to give him extra strokes. HAVE FUN!:whoo:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Christy,

Congrats on your new puppy!!! Boy that was fast, you are lucky!! He is adorable!!!


----------



## convinced (Sep 21, 2007)

*Bonded to my son...*

I had to post these even though they are all very similar just to point out how much this pup loves my 6 year old. This wasn't a sequence - this dog just kept coming back to him! Look how much he keeps looking right in my son's eyes... I thought it was so sweet. Willoughby is just enamored with my son. And I have two sons and for whatever reason, he's all about this 6 year old!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh that is so sweet!

I bet your son loves that! You're right he is looking right in his eyes.

Your son will be a good one to help with the training since the puppy loves him so much!

How exciting for your family.:dance:


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

That is such a sweet picture


----------



## convinced (Sep 21, 2007)

Another...


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Most Loving understanding dog in the WORLD :biggrin1: and a good listener:ear:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh my...

I hope your other son doesnt' get jealous!! Those are great pics.

Kara


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

A greeting card photo for sure!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm sure over time he will develop his own little relationship with each person.

Sissy has a differenet relationship with each of our family members. Really special.... but of course - she loves me most....lololol:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh wow - he really _is _attentive to your son! That's great.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Christy,

Are you sure your son doesnt' smell like pizza? LOL (I'm kidding!!) Seriously though..that is very sweet! I hope no jealousy erupts. I can see 1, 2 or maybe 3/4 of my kids pitching a fit over jealousy, lol...especially on the first few days.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a precious looking pup!!! and cute boys too!! I am so glad that we were all able to convince you - although with kara around, I doubt we did much.


----------



## convinced (Sep 21, 2007)

I think older boy will lose interest faster. He's a thinker and the 6 year old is a lover. 

As for the cat - lol. He's been better then we thought. He was just really curious at first, then hissy. But he hasn't made any swipes at the pup. We try to respect Finn (the cat) by not letting Wills near his food and giving Finn lots of extra love. 

It's just funny - the cat is way bigger then the pup! 

Thanks to the person who "taught" me how to put the pictures up!! I never would have figured that out! 

c.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is so cute!Willoughby adores your son!That is just awesome!He will love every family member,but he holds this one in a special place.....you can just see it!Great pix!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Christy on Willoughby. He is adorable. He looks like he is really taken by your younger son. Those pictures do say 1000 words!
Love the cat. We have a black cat, also. His name is Pepper, very sweet cat. He likes the dogs.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWW !!!!! Willoughby is adorable (great name too)! As is your son, Christy. What a cute pair they make. 

Congratulations!!! I am very happy for you and your family. I know you'll get invaluable advice from your pal, Kara. She's a pro at this now. :biggrin1: 
It's going to be a bit challenging the first few weeks and maybe even months. It took my Ricky 6 months to be 100% house trained, but then, he was only going outdoors, no pads. Pads/litters can really make things easier.

Good luck and keep the pics coming!! Is that a brown nose I see on Will??


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Christy,

He is absolutely adorable!! What a sweet face. And that adoring fix he has on your little boy is priceless. Enjoy!! I'm startin to realize just how fast those puppy days go. Oscar is already starting to change at 5 months. Enjoy every "puppy" moment! I'll bet there's no sticker shock now!! LOL

Marsha


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Christy- The look that Willoughby is giving your son is so adorable! He must sense that your son has alot of love to give back. Don't worry too much about the kitty. When we got our first Hav, our Persian had such a hissyfit. Of course, Persians always seem to have a frown on their face. But the cat soon established himself as Alpha and the house ran smoothly from then on. I even found them playing chase with each other one day and then switching on a dime who was chasing who . They thought no one was looking! The cat would *never* have wanted us to know he was enjoying the dog. :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> OMG, Christy, he is fantastic. It's all I can do not to call that breeder up right this minute myself, having seen the rest of the litter pix.


Amy...ME TOO!ound: I keep looking at little cream girl #4 going...hmmm...should I? But then Gucci is acting so "off" today for some reason, I think all the kids here this last weekend wore her out..me too.

Thanks for the compliments on Gucci! I think she's a star 

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

She's a _super_-star! :biggrin1: . Yep, soooooo tempting to get another one. But my life is already insane enough. I just took the cat to the vet's and he had a problem & is on meds now. Enough already!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

welcome and congratulations christy! little wills could be my coco's twin, except fo the brown nose.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Christy, What a beautiful boy! It will be fun to watch him grow up. Enjoy him!


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

LMAO The puppy boy and the people boy are both beautiful!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Christy~ Congratulations on your absolutely adorable little guy. I love his name, and the pic showing the love he has for your son. Totally precious!

I'm eager to hear all the stories you'll have to share w/us.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Christy, Willoughby is just perfect! he is a chocolate and a cream (white chocolate) and those eyes!!!!! all the better to stare into your son's eyes with. you are going to have so much fun!!! 

You know I do have puppyitis big time-- but we are pup sitting a beagle tonight and three really is a lot harder. So even though I really want to call up your Breeder Kara and Christy I am happy with my two. But Kara, you really do need two LOL. 

I am jealous though of those green eyes. he is a beauty!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What nice family pictures! Congrats Christy. He is a cutie!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Christy,

Willoughby is absolutely adorable and the way he and your youngest son look at each other is just heart warming. True love is easy to spot.


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Christy, CONGRATULATIONS:whoo: to you and your family:whoo: 
Your sons look absolutly thrilled and Willoughby is adorable!!
Thanks for sharing such super photos


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love these photos! Just goes to show how great these little dogs are! What a perfect match for your family! You are just going to have to get your own hav one of these days!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I love these photos! Just goes to show how great these little dogs are! What a perfect match for your family! You are just going to have to get your own hav one of these days!


LOL, Amanda!

I hope Willoughby is giving you enough attention and not ditching you for your son! 

Kara


----------



## convinced (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow!!! 

Thanks for all the kind words and words of congrats! 

We are having a great time. It's so nice to wake up to have someone licking my face - lol! And Kara knows that I NEVER thought I'd say that. I teased her about being a dog mom until I saw how happy it was making her. And now, well - I've joined the doggie kissing clan! 

It's so nice to have someone to come home and this little bundle of happiness following me around. 

Our cat is starting to get used to him, slowly. He even went up to pup today and made contact with his nose. Willoughby totally wants to be friends w/ the cat. He will keep inching towards Finn, and Finn will hiss and Wills will scooch back and then try again... 

He had that "bunch of dogs" smell so got a nice bath tonight and I'm working on Kara's suggestion to prevent that tear stain thing he's got going on. It makes him look depressed! 

He is making it difficult to study! But I managed to master the molecular structure of glucose v. fructose tonight while the boys kept him amused. lol. 

Thanks again soooooooooooooooooo much for helping to convince me to get a Hav pup. He is truly the little light in my life right now. 

I know... gush, gush, gush!!! 

-christy


----------



## convinced (Sep 21, 2007)

*Getting a Wet Willoughby*

My 6 yr old was playing with Wills the first night he was home and Wills was kissing him and landed his puppy tongue in his ear. 6 yr old cracked up and yelled,

"He gave me a Wet Willoughby!!"

Good play on words! lol!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Christy,

I was hoping you would give us an update tonight.

Your comment about it's so nice to have someone to come home and this little bundle of happiness following me around. That's exactly how I feel about Sissy. Most havs are a bundle of happiness - isn't that wonderful.

How is he sleeping? Are you having to leave him much?

So glad you are enjoying Wills!


----------



## convinced (Sep 21, 2007)

> How is he sleeping? Are you having to leave him much?


He's sleeping pretty well. He's been in our bed and makes it pretty much through the night. I'm an insomniac so I don't take him up until really late but he falls asleep at my feet at my desk here in the evening and then I take him up when I got to bed.

I have to leave him for an hour or two each day. Some for appointments or errand running but I'm not usually gone for more then 2 hours. THAT is not going well! He's in a big pen thing while I'm out but he still cries and throws his food around! I feel terrible! ugh! Total guilt!

christy


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Christy, so glad that things are going well! As far as leaving him alone, I totally understand the guilt but he will get used to it with time. When I first got Kubrick I got so stressed out about leaving him alone, I actually cried one day because he was so out of control with the crying and barking. It took about two weeks but we finally figured it out and he has been fine since then.

I'm sure Willoughby will get the hang of being alone soon enough. There are a lot of things that you can do for separation anxiety and all of them REALLY helped for me. It wasn't until I actually started to use them that things started to get better. If you need any help with that, I have some experience, as do a LOT of people on this forum.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Hav's are the best breed smart comic loving non barking gets alone with other animals non sheding easy to train good listeners I would tell your friend that after the $$ shock if you want a pet that will give you unconditional love look no further the hav has it


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

convinced said:


> He's sleeping pretty well. He's been in our bed and makes it pretty much through the night. I'm an insomniac so I don't take him up until really late but he falls asleep at my feet at my desk here in the evening and then I take him up when I got to bed.
> 
> I have to leave him for an hour or two each day. Some for appointments or errand running but I'm not usually gone for more then 2 hours. THAT is not going well! He's in a big pen thing while I'm out but he still cries and throws his food around! I feel terrible! ugh! Total guilt!
> 
> christy


Honey, you HAVE to eat and make your doctor's appts. And you are there 95% of the time, so don't feel guilty! Yes, it is really hard, but like I said, they do start to realize that you DO come back and will just take a nap and wait for you 

Marie, one of the reasons why I knew she would be a perfect Hav Parent is because I knew she would spend lots of quality time with him  What's funny, is my mother fell in love w/ Gucci and said SHE wanted a Havanese and I told her "no" ound: She isn't home enough and is always taking off out of town for weekends to shop or play tennis tournaments, etc. She is gone WAY too much for these lil' dogs that NEED companionship. She's probably mad at me! haha.

I'm glad to hear he's sleeping well. He is SOO darn cute! I see how you are smitten.

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

convinced said:


> He's in a big pen thing while I'm out but he still cries and throws his food around! I feel terrible! ugh! Total guilt!
> 
> christy


Christy you can buy food and water bowls that attach to the wires on the pen, so it would be harder for him to knock them over. I got mine from pet edge, but I have seen them at pet smart.

He will be fine, it's no different than bringing a baby home, it always a adjustment.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree with kara in that you NEED to leave them for short periods. If you can find the water bottles that hook to the crated like Paige mentioned, then when you go away for short times, you can put him in his crate with water. he doesnt necessarily need his food for a 2 hour period. Then it might be a little neater when you come home. You guys will adjust and find out what is best for you and him!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

When Oliver was a puppy I would leave the radio playing (on low) for him and he was OK.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

and cant for get the color changes that comes with a Hav you have to love that part


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Susaneckert!
You crack me up! Kara's friend is 'convinced'. Her name is Christy and she's already got her puppy 'Willoughby' this past WE. It's the supercute puppet in 'convinced' 's avatar that's cream and has light eyes.


----------

